# Ink Jet Printers for decals...



## Florida Marine (Jun 23, 2013)

I am down to my last Larry Cartridge pen...and the demand is still there.  So I need to figure out how to print decent decals and adhere them.

I have an old crappy Canon inkjet - that prints like an old crappy inkjet.

What are you all using for decals?  There are a ton to choose from, I print an occasional picture, but really don't use a color printer much.

Been busy lately and not posting much...but I am retiring from the gun club in Dec, going on terminal leave in Sept.  So I guess I will be Florida (Ret) Marine soon, with more time on my hands - I think.  Still pondering post retirement activities.

Sean


----------



## PWL (Jun 23, 2013)

Where are you retiring to Sean?

Paul


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 23, 2013)

Retirement IS all it is cracked up to be! :good:

I use an HP All-in-one printer and Testor's decal kits with CLEAR paper.  Works good for me.


----------



## BayouPenturner (Jun 23, 2013)

*retirement*

Retirement is great but have something to keep your mind occupied.  thanks for your service and good luck.  Keep turning and have fun.  the only thing I missed when I retired was my friends I worked with for 40 years.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm using a Lexmark X5410 It does pretty well. There are other models that are probably better. Mine was free, so I can't testify for cost. Congratulations on your retirement, and thanks for your service.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 23, 2013)

I just bought decal paper from this person through e-bay.

Inkjet Waterslide Decal Paper | Robins Eggcetera

Very fast delivery, free shipping. Fact it was ready for shipping within 2 hours after I ordered it on a Saturday and I received it 2 work days later.  It is the same price I could have purchased Testor's  locally, but these are 81/2" X 11" sheets where the only Testor's I could find locally was much smaller sheets.  I use Krylon Acrylic Crystal Clear to spray it which is also cheaper than Testor's spray.

I'm hoping my Dell all-in-one printer will work on it.  It prints good so I hope so.


----------



## Florida Marine (Jun 23, 2013)

PWL said:


> Where are you retiring to Sean?
> 
> Paul



Staying here in VA...  Part of hitting eject was my overseas control date (last day I was deployed) was way back in Feb of 08 since we moved here in 09 I have not deployed.

Either I would have had to go away for a year or the family would have had to pack up and head to Oki...neither of which appealed to me.

So, we stay here for a spell and move back to Florida when the son graduates HS.


----------



## navycop (Jun 24, 2013)

I use a HP all in one also. Like PaulDoug I also buy the Krylon stuff. Make sure you spray the decal with some type of sealant stuff or it will run in the water. Cut the decal/decals off the paper first DAMHIK.


----------



## nanosec12 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think it matters much, but some of the papers don't work so well with Epson inks, the ink tends to run before you clear coat it...

Congratulations on your retirment, and as others have said it IS all it's cracked up to be....make sure you have something to occupy your time as well, the civilian world ACTUALLY does work a 40 hour week (let me explain that I mean 40 hours at work, not the 40 hours off that you are used to)


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 24, 2013)

Okay to the originial question, I have a Dell V525w all-in-one printer. The reason I have that one is because when I bought my new computer a few months ago it was offered to me for $25 with the computer.  It did real good for the decals I just printed and applied.  They are cheap printers even at their regular price, think they are only around $80.  I've also always to get my best deals buying directly from the company.  I beat Costco's sale price by $20 dealing directly.


----------



## wuzfuzde (Jun 29, 2013)

semperi fi go easy bro


----------

